# Keeping kids out of the chicken coop



## Kadjain (Jan 7, 2012)

As if it's not hard enough to keep the adult Nigerian goats out of the coop, now I have dwarf kids. A couple days ago they realized they can get a meal in there. I was anticipating this happening and thought I knew how to fix the problem until I realized my solution for keeping the kids out would also keep the ducks out. I was going to cut chicken doors a couple of feet up and make perches they would have to fly up on to get in. Then I realized most of my ducks are horrible flyers and might not figure it out. 
Now I'm thinking of fixing a small piece of 2x4 wire fence around the feeders so the chickens head can still get in but the kids heads will be too big to fit.
I know plenty of people have to deal with this problem. Anyone had genius ideas of how to save their chicken feed from the kids? 
Anyone with duck experience know if the ducks would figure out how to get in if I cut the doors a couple feet up? I have a Musc. that would do it no problem, I'm worried about the Khaki's, 300 and Runner.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 7, 2012)

Well...there is the old remedy they use to keep goats/cows/sheep from going through fences.  A forked stick tied onto the neck(imagine a triangle shape when it is done)....doesn't allow them to enter smaller spaces so easily.  Doesn't hurt them if you don't tie it too tightly but it needs to be snug enough that they can't get it off.  It works easier on a cow than on smaller livestock.  

You can also implement what I call the chicken tunnel....a hooped bit of fencing that creates a long tunnel(chicken and duck sized if they squat a little) entrance into your pop door.  Not many other animals will crawl all that way to get to the coop....but a chicken will because they are conditioned to go there.  

Or...you could feed from a trough style feeder and only feed your chickens and ducks once a day and just enough that they clean it up right then and there.  Anything left over would be minimal and the kids could lick up the dust and welcome to it.   I place 2x3 welded wire over my trough so that the chickens can't get in it and scratch nor can they effectively flick out feed.  This is also a good way to minimize feed loss to rodents at night....you'd be amazed how much they can pack away from your continuous type feeders.


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 7, 2012)

I've tried the tunnel before with wood. It worked well to keep the older goats out, although once I was woken by the screams of an 8 month old doe who got herself stuck in a tiny feeding house I made to keep the goats out. She never did that again. I still think the kids are small enough and would find it easy and maybe fun to take a tunnel in. 

If your chickens can get their heads in a 2x3 space, I'm really hoping that the 2x4 fence fixed to the feeders will solve the issue.


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 7, 2012)

The 2x4 wire solved the problem. It looks ugly now but I was just trying to get it done befroe dark. I'll probably try to make them look better sometime.













The kids came running in right after I put the feeders back in the coop and tried to get at the feed. They were bummed and looked like they were thinking "what the heck, it wasn't like this earlier"


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, I'm the "as long as it's works, don't care if it's pretty" type.  

Congratulations!  

K


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'm stoked I figured it out.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 7, 2012)

AWESOME! I have the same problem, except my goats are pygmies and so have tiny little heads. I been racking my brain trying to find a way to feed my ducks and chickens in he same area as the goats. I will be rigging up the fencing around the feeder system first thing tomorrow.


Thanks!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 8, 2012)

I will also be rigging a trough style for my chickens thanks


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 8, 2012)

Ever notice what a resourceful group of folks goat owners have to be?  There is just no problem we cannot solve given enough time and left over pieces of "stuff"!


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 10, 2012)

hoog said:
			
		

> Might I suggest adding a piece of PVC pipe about 3' long and 6" wide in the entrance to the coop? I use such things with a 55 gallon drum for chicken feeding and it keeps out the goats very well.


I can't picture what you mean... Got pics?


----------



## Shayna (Jan 10, 2012)

Interesting ideas... My pot belly pigs always want to check out the chicken run for something to eat (and the chickens want to check out the pig pen for something to eat) but luckily pigs don't jump so I can just block the entrance with a small board or block that the birds can go over.


----------



## mkeawsh (Jan 11, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Well...there is the old remedy they use to keep goats/cows/sheep from going through fences.  A forked stick tied onto the neck(imagine a triangle shape when it is done)....doesn't allow them to enter smaller spaces so easily.  Doesn't hurt them if you don't tie it too tightly but it needs to be snug enough that they can't get it off.  It works easier on a cow than on smaller livestock.
> 
> You can also implement what I call the chicken tunnel....a hooped bit of fencing that creates a long tunnel(chicken and duck sized if they squat a little) entrance into your pop door.  Not many other animals will crawl all that way to get to the coop....but a chicken will because they are conditioned to go there.
> 
> Or...you could feed from a trough style feeder and only feed your chickens and ducks once a day and just enough that they clean it up right then and there.  Anything left over would be minimal and the kids could lick up the dust and welcome to it.   I place 2x3 welded wire over my trough so that the chickens can't get in it and scratch nor can they effectively flick out feed.  This is also a good way to minimize feed loss to rodents at night....you'd be amazed how much they can pack away from your continuous type feeders.


WOW!  The tunnel is such a good idea.  I have five chicken doors and two of them I have to keep permanently closed because I could not figure out how to make something that these determined, stubborn Myotonic goats could not squeeze and crawl in to.  I will get started on making tunnels later today. 

Thank you!!!!:


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 12, 2012)

Big mistake using the type of wire fence I used. The spot where the wire is connected has a sharp point that cut someone and cause blood to spread over the feeder...oops.









Also on the smaller feeder they could move the fence over and get some of the feed.




So I change the type of wire fence piece I used and drilled holes and fed the wire through to lock it down.












FINISHED!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Kadjain said:
			
		

> Big mistake using the type of wire fence I used. The spot where the wire is connected has a sharp point that cut someone and cause blood to spread over the feeder...oops.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5591_kid_proof_chicken_feeders_006.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5591_kid_proof_chicken_feeders_007.jpg
> Also on the smaller feeder they could move the fence over and get some of the feed.
> ...


Hope it's all OK now.  Hey you try something, unfortunately sometimes it doesn't work exactly right.  New one looks good.  Hoping it works out better for you.

K


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still wondering how that keeps the kids out of the feeder....my grown sheep would make short work of that in about two seconds.  They can still fit their noses into the spaces and lick up any grains.


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 12, 2012)

I've seen them try and they can only reach a little bit and that's if they work it just right. The feeders are hanging and when they push on the wire the feeder swings. They get frustrated after a little bit and just leave it alone. I'll try to get pictures if I see them diong it again.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, that works!


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 12, 2012)

If my adult goats got in there they would just tear it up but it's working well for the kids...for now...


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 22, 2012)

A little video that kinda proves it works
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8A4lxKp-JA


----------

